# Tested early but BFN...is that the end of it?????



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, I've been unable to wait any longer & tested today using a HPT - got a BFN !!!! But I am 7 days after ET of 5 day blasto.  My OTD is sun. Does that mean I still have a chance of a positive result?? The HPT says you can use it from 4 days before AF & I would have been due this thursday, so I was hoping it would be sensitive enough if I were pregnant?  Help!!!!!
Thanks.


----------



## Mertimazza (Feb 9, 2013)

I would say its too early I wouldn't giv up till test day, big hug x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Yes its too early, i tested at same stage as yourself during my 2ww

5 days later i got a BFP and my little one is now 4

Donna


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,

I was impatient too and had tested myself early and of course I got a -ve.   (that was my previous cycles of IVF).

This time my doctor made me wait for 15 days...imagine that!!! But it worked,  .

So wait till sunday. Pls don't test again and stress yourself out. My prayers with u.    

Unicorn


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi I've done the same too. There's still hope for you   that is early.

I tested early what a mistake I'm 14dp 2dt 2 more days untill OTD. I don't think there's any chance for me but my af hasn't come so I guess there's always hope xx


----------



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I did test again yesterday & was also negative. I spoke to my clinic & they were very reassuring & told me to keep going with the meds.  My OTD is sun & they said this was quite early so if it's negative then to keep going until tuesday which is 14 dpt. I'm going to try & hold off until sunday now!! It's just that the tests say they are really sensitive so I thought they would be accurate but I'll keep my fingers crosses & keep going! Still haven't got my AF either so I guess there is still hope!!!

Tam1981 - what does 14dp 2dt mean (I'm new to this so not sure of all the abreviations!).  Looks like we are testing about hte same time. Good luck!!


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi bakerj my test day is tomorrow (my abbreviation means 14 days past transfer with a 2day old embie.)

Good luck for Sunday I had to wait 16 days which was a killer. I have tested today and still bfn so there's no hope for me on this cycle 

All the best for Sunday xx


----------



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks tams1981.  I guess you never know for sure, there may be some chance of a positive tomorrow  If not, I wish you lots of luck for the future. This whole fertility stuff is really hard work & so emotional. I am feeling so emotionally drained. I am so glad I have all you guys to talk to a feeling so alone.  xxxx


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

*tams1981*

Are you sure it is a BFN? My clinic does not approve of HPTs. They prefer blood tests and also wait till you get the AF. I have been through quite a few cycles of treatments. Fighting a war seems easier than this...sigh. Best of luck and hang in a little while.


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

*BakerJ*

My are u not impatient?  ...Hold on, I tested on 16 dp. The urine tests are not always sensitive.  

This time, i refused to give in to tempation and buy an HPT. I directly tested at the clinic. Chill girl, it will be fine.


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks unicorn but I've done my final test today on day 16 and still bfn I've advised the clinic and they said stop with drugs and I'm due back in 27th feb to discuss next stage. My clinic doesn't do the blood tests  so have to rely on those horrible pee sticks.

Congrats on your recent bfp you must be over the moon  good luck xx


----------



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks unicorn - lol !! Yes I am impatient!!!   1st time round I was so good & waited the whole 2 weeks, not sure why I've been so impatient this time!  My clinic have told me to use a HPT - they've not given me the option of going back to them for a test. I've not had my AF yet, but I'm guessing that's because of taking the crinone & prognova??  Not feeling too optimistic about tomorrow!  I should get my DH to lock away my pregnancy tests & take my money so I can't get more!!!!!!    Congrats on your BFP!! xx

Tams1981 - so sorry it was not successful for you this time round. Thinking of you & hugs xxx


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bakerj thanks. I'm very impatient too  I'm not a layed back type of gal and find all this waiting a little bit difficult. 

Good luck for Tomoz xx


----------



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

BFN for me 
Clinic have said to wait until tuesday & test again, but I have such bad AF pain!


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry bakerj


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks tams1981

xx


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

So sorry, Baker J!   You are in my thoughts!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi.

I'm new to this site and very glad I found it!!  

I too am on the 2WW and it is HELL!!!!

Me and my partner have been trying to conceive for 1.5 years now, done 6 rounds of clomid and this is now my 4th (and last free on NHS) ovulation induction with menopur injections.

I am 12 DPO, but have little hope :-( I had a blood test done on day 10 which came back negative, but was told this could be too early??!! 

The period pains have started today and I'm terrified its game over.... How can you tell the difference between AF pains and PG pains??!!! 

I have no other symptoms!!

I did become pregnant on my first ovulation induction, but sadly miscarriage at 4 weeks, which I believe was down to very low progesterone levels (I have PCOS). I knew I was pregnant then as I had lots of PG symptoms including; fatigue, depression, bloating, headaches and very sore breasts.

Any advice, or stories would be greatly appreciated, as I feel like i going insane!!!

x


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Tinky,

During implantion there will be mild cramping and sometimes even a red to brown discharge. AF symptoms are different (at least in my case): severe cramping in lower abdomen, swollen and aching feet etc. Don't jump to any conclusions yet. My doctor began my progesterone right at the start of the cycle and I am still on it. I hope your clinic knows about your low progesterone history. If not, try talking to your doctor. I have read that low levels of progest...are not really good for implantation and +ve pregnancies.

After many failures I have had a BFP and the only symptoms I have are mild bloating and fatigue.

Apart from that, I would tell you to take it real easy. Don't move around unless required, lie down as much as possible, don't bend over, don't lift weights, watch a lot of comedy, , don't stress out on anything, I mean anything, even a dusty coffee table or a shabby living room and try to listen to soothing music. Try Circle and Bloom. I meditate and do breathing exercises. Hopefully things will work out for you.  Lot of people lead active lives in the 2WW but we don't know what works or what does not.

*Please don't do this:*You will be tempted to buy an HPT and test at home. And many people (including me) will test earlier than required. Sometimes as early as 9th day. Please avoid this cos if you see a -ve, you will start stressing out badly. It has happened to me. This time I had a long wait of 16 days and I went directly for my blood test. Remember every case is unique. Some people test +ve early and some late.

Here is hoping for the best!


----------

